# Gnex Jelly Bean Bluetooth



## cyantific (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone else had difficulty with Bluetooth signal strength using JB on their Gnex? I use a portable Bluetooth speaker regularly, and while I had no problems pairing it to my phone, it seems to require directly line-of-sight to play seamlessly. Even if its in my pocket, or my hand incorrectly it will cut out playback.

Haven't seen this discussed in any of the forums.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

So far I've used it with my Bluetooth Logitech Mini Boom box speakers and I've had no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## desertboy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes my bluetooth audio is choppy and constantly cuts out,Im on the vicious JB port.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Same. Bluetooth is choppy at distances that used to be fine.


----------



## kevin11189 (Apr 26, 2012)

I am having the same issue.


----------



## lrchevelle (Jul 16, 2011)

No problems here. I would also like to point out that they've fixed the issue I always had in ICS with audio delay during video playback. Now I can finally watch videos with bluetooth headphones and the audio actually syncs up with the video! That really made my day.


----------



## jmklei0 (Jul 2, 2012)

I had been having problems with even connecting to bluetooth in ICS and connectivity issues that you're talking about. Flashed a great ROM and was able to fix the connectivity problems, but never the "line-of-sight" problem. Now that I have flashed Jelly Bean, this problem is awful and I'm thinking of just turning off my headphones. I'm looking forward to any solutions anybody may have.


----------



## kev0153 (Feb 27, 2012)

Potential Fix for BT and other issues

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1739097

Haven't tried it yet


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm running JellyBelly1.6 and absolutely no bluetooth issues here. For what it's worth though I only use it connected to my car and I don't think line of sight is an issue at that point.


----------



## gotroot801 (Dec 28, 2011)

It worked great with my Monoprice BT car audio box, but I had problems with my Bluetooth headphones. I can't explain why, but it drove me back to ICS after a few days.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

no problems on jelly belly. Used bt audio in my car with the phone in my pocket.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm having problems with bluetooth thing choppy but it seems to be when the screen is off


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

The posted fix worked for me


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

This does work, I extracted the BT file(bcm4330.hcd from the zip and used Root Explorer to copy it to /system/vendor/firmware/PASTE HERE and renamed the original file to old*bcm4330.hcd *then set the permissions as they were in the original file/reboot. I now have 25'+ range where before I had maybe 5-10' tops.



kev0153 said:


> Potential Fix for BT and other issues
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1739097
> 
> Haven't tried it yet


----------

